# Moser Roth chocolate in Aldi



## Sharron1 (Apr 15, 2019)

Popped into Aldi today and found Moser Roth dark chocolate 85%. Has anyone tried it or have any idea what the milk or white bars are like? I was really taken with the fact that each little bar was 4.6 carbs


----------



## Dave W (Apr 15, 2019)

I use the 85% quite a lot. Grated on homemade low carb ice cream and on yoghurt and it's rather nice too if you disolve a piece in a cup of coffee for your own chocca mocca. I've not tried the white stuff as it's too high in carbs/sugars.


----------



## Rachel64 (Apr 15, 2019)

I have the 85% one, it is quite bitter - an acquired taste, but it is better than nothing


----------



## Sharron1 (Apr 15, 2019)

Dave W said:


> I use the 85% quite a lot. Grated on homemade low carb ice cream and on yoghurt and it's rather nice too if you disolve a piece in a cup of coffee for your own chocca mocca. I've not tried the white stuff as it's too high in carbs/sugars.


Thanks,  I do like the idea of dropping it in my coffer.  Will give that a whirl tomorrow.


----------



## Sharron1 (Apr 15, 2019)

Rachel64 said:


> I have the 85% one, it is quite bitter - an acquired taste, but it is better than nothing


Ta . Tomorrow is the great opening of the bar to see.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 16, 2019)

Sharron1 said:


> Ta . Tomorrow is the great opening of the bar to see.


Don't keep us in suspenders Sharron!


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 16, 2019)

ME! As an absolute lover of dark chocolate the 85% is absolutely gorgeous! I eat 3 bars a week! 

I find it sweet but that may be as I generally eat 90% chocolate the rest of the time lol 

Hope you enjoy it! 

xx


----------



## Sharron1 (Apr 16, 2019)

Northerner said:


> Don't keep us in suspenders Sharron!


I can announce  that the chocolate was a success.


----------



## Sharron1 (Apr 16, 2019)

Kaylz said:


> ME! As an absolute lover of dark chocolate the 85% is absolutely gorgeous! I eat 3 bars a week!
> 
> I find it sweet but that may be as I generally eat 90% chocolate the rest of the time lol
> 
> ...


I did indeed enjoy it. I have learnt to appreciate dark chocolate and can even handle 90%


----------



## Browser (Apr 16, 2019)

Moser Roth 85% is my little evening treat along with a nice strong cup of coffee with cream. Lindt do a nice 90% one called Excellence and Tesco do a cheaper one, Intense Dark 90%.


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 16, 2019)

Browser said:


> Moser Roth 85% is my little evening treat along with a nice strong cup of coffee with cream. Lindt do a nice 90% one called Excellence and Tesco do a cheaper one, Intense Dark 90%.


really? I've only ever came across a Tesco bar at 85% never higher? xx


----------



## Browser (Apr 16, 2019)

Kaylz said:


> really? I've only ever came across a Tesco bar at 85% never higher? xx



I beg your pardon, Tesco Intense Dark is indeed 85%.


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 16, 2019)

Browser said:


> I beg your pardon, Tesco Intense Dark is indeed 85%.


damn, you got my hopes up there! haha xx


----------



## Sharron1 (Apr 17, 2019)

Browser said:


> Moser Roth 85% is my little evening treat along with a nice strong cup of coffee with cream. Lindt do a nice 90% one called Excellence and Tesco do a cheaper one, Intense Dark 90%.


Ah I have the Lindt 90%, have yet to try the Tesco one but that is next on my list. However, may I suggest the Lindt dark chocolate with chilli - that is delicious. I usually have a square of that along with the dark 90% and break them up into pieces and simply savour each piece.Never let it be said I don't know how to have a good time.


----------



## Sharron1 (Apr 17, 2019)

Kaylz said:


> really? I've only ever came across a Tesco bar at 85% never higher? xx


Need to investigate...


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 17, 2019)

Sharron1 said:


> Need to investigate...


I have, that was one of the first things I did lol, but @Browser has confirmed it is in fact 85%  lol
xx


----------

